# I MET TINY AND I'M IN LOVE!



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Hello Chihuahua People!

I'm a newby so I'm probably in the wrong forum, but I just read Nate's post in Chihuahua Rescue about Tiny. I met Tiny today as a prospective parent and am completely in love with her. She is the most amazing, special little character -- she just takes your breath away. Her story, like so many others, is heart wrenching. "The wild, cruel beast is not behind the bars of the cage. He is in front of it." Yup, thank you, Paris Hilton and the creepy ilk who tries to emulate you.

Anyway, I love this girl and know she'll go to the best home, even if it's not mine. 

I have an enormous respect for people like Nate who get it and give it back. Heaven never helps the man who will not act. Thank you, Nate.

Tina


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She really is a great little girl and I hope she finds an excellent home! :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Tina, thanks for joining =) Hope you enjoy your stay, and thanks for meeting Tiny and I.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I just seen this picture in the other thread and I said they look like they were meant to be together! I hope you get her! :wink:

Nate did you take that picture? It came out great. :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

yes maam, Tina can testify that she's been in front of the famous camera =)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Nate, can I ask how many people are being interviewed for Tiny? If it's confindential I understand. :wink: She is such a sweetheart, I imagine lots of people would be applying for her.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Confidentiality is not an issue with Tiny, I certainly want people to know that I am determined to find her the best home and will take as many offers and give everybody a chance to show they can provide her the best. I always recommend this website to every person I interview, and I'm surprised (but delighted) that Tina is the first to register.

I have approximately good 10 applications on hand, and about 35-40 people who've called and left messages. Today when I came home I had another 5 messages, all of whom I've called back and talked to at length. 

I've ruled out about 20 just based on "common sense". The family with 2 newborns, students with no jobs, person who intended to hide the dog from landlord, someone who wanted to breed her (ARE THEY KIDDING!?), someone who had 2 other dogs: doberman and chow, a collector who bragged they had 30+ "teacups", and a few others that just seemed too enamored with the whole "teacup" and "paris hilton" idea. However, I gave them all solid chances and did full phone interviews to give them an equal chance to explain their situations. 

Of the 10 applications I have, I can honestly say I'd be comfortable with Tiny spending her life with 2 of them. It's a long process, and difficult for me because I'm so worried/in love with Tiny, but I'm trying to be the good foster dad and make sure she's safe forever.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Nate you sound like you are doing an excellent job. :wink: I hope you do find the perfect home for her, she deserves it.  

Breed her? :shock: I cannot believe that there are people out there that are that stupid. :roll:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Tiny is a little star here and I hope she find a wonderful home I think she has stolen the hearts of all of us here at chihuahua people.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I saw the sticky that Nate posted and Tiny is just the sweetest looking thing! How can that lady not want her?!?! Just because of her age?? Geez, I have an older chi who is almost 13 and I still love him regardless! I wish I could take Tiny!!! She's too darn cute!!! I'm in love too! :love4: :love10: :love7:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Tina, welcome! :wave: Maybe you'll hang out here even if you don't end up adopting Tiny. We are all hopelessly in love with that little girl. In my mind, it would take an incredibly unfeeling person NOT to fall in love with her. I mean, you'd have to have a heart of stone not to melt when you look at that face. I love seeing pics of her in the sun... her eyes scrunch up and she looks like she has the biggest smile on her face. :love10: 

Nate, there is someone out there who would want to breed Tiny??? They are just too stupid to live, never mind adopt her. You are a good person and I can't pay you a higher compliment than that.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Nate....your compassion and concern regarding Tiny is remarkable.I am sure Tiny will go to the most loving of homes because of you. You are going to make a wonderful vet....


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I love Tiny too and i hope you get her a good home - in fact i know you will!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi there, its not hard at all to fall in love with Timy

I hope it works out for you! :wave:


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

Welcome Tina  Nate & Kristin- You guys are amazing--Good Luck and God Bless


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

welcome Tina :wave: you're right tiny is amazing .....i hope you get her !!

you 're very pretty btw  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

everytime i thik of tiny a tear up. i love this little girl so much and have never met her, but it's just something about her. i am glad that youa re doing such intensive interviewing for her. whoever gets to share their life with her should be honored. i would be.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Tina, welcome to the forums. Tiny is the most precious darling, we are all madly in love with her and it's not just her story. There are hundreds of rescue chi's that touch your heart, but not like Tiny does. I think it's that's loving little face and the fact that she so obviously still has tons of love to offer.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome, Tina!! :wave: I hope you get Tiny as well!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Tina & welcome As you can tell we are all in love with Tiny and grateful to Nate for finding her a good home :wave: She is definitely special :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

go tiny go tiny!!!! she is a brill little lady


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Welcome, Tina. :wave: We are all in love with Tiny - there is just something so special about that little one. 

We hope you stick around - there are a lot of great people on this forum with a lot of knowledge about chis. 

Good luck - I know Nate and Kristin will find the best possible home for Tiny. They are great people!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

chimom said:


> Welcome, Tina. :wave: We are all in love with Tiny - there is just something so special about that little one.
> 
> We hope you stick around - there are a lot of great people on this forum with a lot of knowledge about chis.
> 
> Good luck - I know Nate and Kristin will find the best possible home for Tiny. They are great people!


Ditto!!!  :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

House check on Tuesday, wish everybody luck!


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

Can't wai tot hear who Tiny's new family will be!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

welcome Tina - you and tiny looks so happy together i have a feeling she is meant to be yours - I look forward to getting to know you better and I hope if you get her you will be back here with pics for us :wave: cos we would all miss her so much if we never saw her again :wave:


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

nate that wasnt directed at me was it???[behind bars etc...] i saved her from that awful woman in hawthorne.    and gave her to you. i not sure if she realises or not.  *is now confused*i could post tinys story here if you want. :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

as I said too you in Pm this comment was not directed at you, nate explained to us the story and that you werent to blame and that thank god you took her to Nate


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

oh ok sorry *slaps self*   me and my misunderstandings. 8) .
tink is a very cool dog.and desereves the best home ever.i called my username after her. as its tinks place to be hehheee.i also rescued this very old dog but thats something else.i cant wait to see if tink or tiny gets placed and im so glad she had a happy ending. :wave: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Nate told me Tiny had a fan club -- and, boy, he wasn't kidding! Thanks for all the good wishes. House check on Tuesday -- wish me luck. (I'm trying not to get my hopes up.)

Tinksplace! Thank you for making sure this little girl ended up in good hands. Even if we don't end up being her new parents, you can be sure that Nate will find her the best home possible. Your little one is a cutie pie!

T.

PS Thanks for posting the picture, Nate (yug!)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Tina welcome.

Nate, I am glad you are being so careful and carry to find Tiny a good forever home... 

Tina i wish you all well on tuesday.. 

Good luck and God bless


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Ditto! :headbang: Nate, you rock!!! And Tina, I really do hope Tiny goes with you!


----------



## tinksplace (Apr 24, 2005)

oohhh i hope so much you become tinys new owners.you sound really fab. and she deserves to go to fab people lol. :wink: :wink: she looks so well now. :shock: . happy and such. may she live right till 20. :wink:


----------

